# Publishing a recipe!



## roadrunner (Nov 3, 2005)

Does anybody know any magazine or editor that would publish a nice recipe? It's my grandma's birthday early next year and I would like to make her a surprise by publishing one of her recipe with her name and photo. 
I've already submitted a recipe to www.cookabook.com (they will publish a book with contributors' recipes) but I'm not sure the book will be out in time.

Thank you!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Magazines like Bon Appetit, Food & Wine, and Gourmet all have a section, at the front, for subscribers recipes. You could try one, or all of them, but its a gamble. You could also try "One". It is the new magazine put out by Penzey's Spices. The whole format revolves around recipes and bios about everyday people, not chefs. It's worth a try.


----------



## roadrunner (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you so much Pete! I've found a link to Bon Appetit and Gourmet editors on epicurious.com site. I'll send them a short letter, see what they say. 

I am not familiar with One but I'll do some research on the net.
Thanks once more time!

roadrunner


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

_Sunset Magazine_ does the same thing. And what about that new publication from the _Cook's Illustrated_ people: _Cook's Country_? Here's their link: http://www.cooksillustrated.com/cookscountry/


----------



## susancooks (Nov 7, 2005)

I recently review a new magazine published by Penzey's spices. The magazine is called "Penzey's One." It is owned and edited by the family that owns Penzey's and they have exactly the type of article you are talking about. 

I think if you get in touch with them, they will help you.

Check it out and let me know if if works for you.

All the best,
Susan:chef:


----------



## roadrunner (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you so much Emily and Susan for your suggestions. I will give it a go with both _Sunset and _Penzey's One and let you know how it's going. I think I have a good chance with the Cook's Country magazine.

In meantime I would ask you all for a big favor:
My Grandma's Fish Soup has been selected for vote this week and if it wins it will be published in CookaBook in the beginning of next year. Could you please help my Grandma's recipe get in the book by voting it at www.cookabook.com (the top recipe on the right with blue background).

Many Thanks,

Roadrunner


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Got my vote. Good luck.


----------

